# Pesticide BT and grazing



## Blue Sky (Jun 11, 2021)

I have to spray my cypress trees for bag worms. (Cue the funny bag worm stories). Should the sheep graze under the trees? No info on the bottle. Search web now and finding not much useful.


----------



## Kusanar (Jun 11, 2021)

If it's just BT then there isn't an issue, that's the same thing that is in mosquito dunks you can put in your water tubs or ponds that animals drink out of.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks. I hadn’t thought of that.


----------

